# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  مشکل خواندن فایل تصویر در متلب

## m_dehkordi2005

خطای خواندن فایل تصویر در متلب.jpg
با سلام من تو متلب واقعا آماتورم و الان تو شروع کارپردازش تصویر با این کد خطا مواجه شدم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

سلام

شما میخوایین یه فایلی به نام tiff رو بخونین در صورتی که اون فایل توی مسیری که الان توش هستین (E:\DB2_B) نیست و چون اون فایل (عکس) رو نمیتونه پیدا کنه خطا میگیره.

برای خواندن عکسها:
یا باید اون عکس توی مسیری که الان توش هستین باشه،
یا باید مسیر کامل عکس رو هم همراه اسمش وارد کنین،
یا هم که از عکسهای پیشفرض خود متلب که توی آدرس "C:\Program Files\MATLAB\R2017b\toolbox\images\imdata"  استفاده کنین.

----------


## salmanmoh68

دوستمون درست میگن.

https://www.prjmarket.com/انجام-پروژه-متلب/

----------


## dadehkavy

تو این سایت متخصصای خوبی داره میتونید استفاده کنید
http://dadehkavy.com/

----------


## farnamjam

به این سایت سر بزنید و کمک بگیرید
https://bit.ly/2XCF32U

----------

